# Videocon d2h not working



## ravitaneja (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi guys i have videocon d2h digital settop box, my father purchased it 3 years ago it working properly before yesterday it stopped working and showing "Signal Not Available" but i check the cable it connected correctly into settop box from the dish then i think now i need to call customer care but the customer care number wasn't connecting it says our all customer care executive are busy serving other customer , 24 hours gone and the problem still available please i want to know is this problem occurs only to me or other user's also facing the same problem.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

Try emailing the customer care or go to "contact us" section on their website.


----------



## Dushie (Apr 10, 2014)

For  faster response , post your complaint on their fscebook page.


----------

